# GSD Murders Man: Documented by an Amatuer Photog



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Or make that murders a Snow Man...

A terrible tragedy occured in upstate NY today as onlookers witness a Mr. Snow Man learning the hard way to NEVER say no to a German Shepherd.

The day started pleasant enough with Mr. Snow Man taking a stroll through the countryside.









Shortly, he came upon the beautiful Ms. German Shepherd. He thought to himself "I'm so glad that my arm was replaced after that sledding accident with a Chuck-It. I hear Shepherds love Chuck-Its. Perhaps I'll play with Ms. Shepherd."









At first, Mr. Snow Man loved playing with Ms. Shepherd. Oh, how she leapt in the air!









But soon, Mr. Snow Man grew weary of Ms. Shepherds obsession and asked that the game be over. 









But Ms. Shepherd would just not allow it and declared "play time is NOT over!! See what I can do?!" as she ripped the button from Mr. Snow Man's shirt to try and coerse him to continue.









But Mr. Snow Man stood his ground, much to the shock of Ms. Shepherd. Even calling her pushy and obsessive! The nerve he displayed!









Suddenly, she attacked! Ripping the nose right from Mr. Snow Man's face!









And then went for the mouth!









Onlookers thought she was done. Alas, she began leaping towards Mr. Snow Man's head!









Suddenly it toppled!









As if that weren't enough, she began going after his torso.









Prouding looking at her mahem...









At the end, Ms. Shepherd towered over the remains of Mr. Snow man as a reminder to all that play time with the Chuck It is not over until the German Shepherd says so....


----------



## gr8flcat (May 13, 2006)

That is very, very funny.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Not fair! This was a setup!


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

That was a great story!!!! And great pictures. Thanks for sharing them and giving me a good laugh.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

lol omg you had me goin for a second there..


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

That is hilarious







I was afraid to read this post from the title! Great pics.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

OMG. That is such a creative idea. So cute! Elsa is a very beautiful shepherd!


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

Lol.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I think Mr. Snowman had it coming. We don't know the full story. There seem to be some photos missing. For example, why don't we seem Mr. Snowman's FEET? I think he's hiding his feet because he keeps kicking snow at the dog then hiding them behind his snowskirt.

Can you really trust *MR* Snowman wearing a snow *skirt* anyhow? 

Who is the amateur photographer? I bet that s/he has a more intimate relationship with Mr. Snowman than they're letting on. (For example, who BUILT Mr. Snowman?) So they're only releasing the photos that make the dog look like the guilty party.

I'm sorry, but I'm not buying any of this.







I think there is breed bias here. If this dog were a little white fluffy dog, there wouldn't be so much outrage (well, partly because the dog wouldn't show up in the photos.







) 

I think Rebel is right. This GSD was set up.


----------



## jenedge24 (Dec 5, 2009)

adorable!! Ms. Elsa Is just a girl who knows what she wants!! Usually women who are that beautiful get it to!!! LOL!


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

LOL!!! That is a great story!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

That is awesome! Poor snowman was set up.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That is hilarious!!!

Great story and photo's!!!

Beautiful puppers too!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomI think Mr. Snowman had it coming. We don't know the full story. There seem to be some photos missing. For example, why don't we seem Mr. Snowman's FEET? I think he's hiding his feet because he keeps kicking snow at the dog then hiding them behind his snowskirt.
> 
> Can you really trust *MR* Snowman wearing a snow *skirt* anyhow?
> 
> ...


I think you guys are right! This is a newly released, recently taken photo. Hardly looks like a stone cold killa' to me! She must'a been framed!










(she usually isn't allowed on the couch, but after such a horrible ordeal, who could resist?!)


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Very funny! I'll have to talk DH into making a snowman for Suki to "play" with


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Loved this - so funny! Especially that look she gives him when he calls her 'pushy and obsessive'


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Great shots! That was a perfect smile for me!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Snowman was asking for it....he was flaunting his dog-bone buttons, had dog-bone lipstick, eyeshadow.....and his smile was just a little too stuck in place to look sincere. Evil, bad snowman. Good German Shepherd!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Awesome!!! Moral of the story: Don't mess with a dog's Chuckit, or else!!!!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

that's the best thing I have ever seen on here!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

I LOVE IT! What an awesome story and illustrations


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

GSDs are always getting such a bad rap. (%*%^$% snowman.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That was fun.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

That's hilarious - best laugh I've had all year!!!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

What a great way to start off the New Year! Thanks!


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

We're cracking up over here. Great story!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I love it! Thank you







My children just came in to see what I was laughing about so I read them the story. They thought it was quite funny too.

My eldest son and I build a very large snowman in the back yard. He was about 2 and very pleased with it. Later in the day, Morgan and Luther had to behead that interloper...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Great story! Thanks for sharing your fun!


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

that is awesome!


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomI think Mr. Snowman had it coming. We don't know the full story. There seem to be some photos missing. For example, why don't we seem Mr. Snowman's FEET? I think he's hiding his feet because he keeps kicking snow at the dog then hiding them behind his snowskirt.
> 
> Can you really trust *MR* Snowman wearing a snow *skirt* anyhow?
> 
> ...


I agree, plus she is far too beautiful to believe she is a cold blooded killer. 

Cute pics and story.

She is a very beautiful Shepherd.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Very clever and well told - I loved it, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratuations and thanks!!!!!! Very creative and gosh darn cute!!!


Lee


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That is great!!! LOL


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

That was so very funny. Loved the story and the pictures. Max did that one year to a snowman I took quite a while to build. He demolished it in seconds but I laughed the whole time!


----------

